# OPC UA Informationsmodell



## cpa (17 April 2018)

Ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zum OPC UA Informationsmodell. 

Als Beispiel habe ich eine kleine Halle mit einer Anlage bestehend aus 5 unterschiedlichen Maschinen. Jede Maschine verfügt über eine SPS. Jeder dieser SPS verfügt über einen OPC UA Server. Mit einem OPC UA Client kann ich jeden dieser 5 OPC UA Server auslesen oder bestimmte Datenpunkte überwachen. 

Meine Frage betrifft jetzt die Vorgehensweise hinsichtlich des OPC UA Informationsmodells. Für mich gibt es zwei Vorgehensweisen bei der Modellierung:


Globales Modell: Ich modelliere die Anlage als Ganzes in ein globales OPC UA Modell. Beispielweise ein hierarchisches Modell (Halle -> Anlage -> Maschine -> Sensoren (Daten)). Jeder OPC UA Server und Client kennt dieses globale Modell. Die OPC UA Server auf den unterschiedlichen Maschinen instantiieren vom dem Gesamtmodell nur die Objekte, die für die jeweilige Maschine von Bedeutung sind. Der OPC UA Client sieht dann das ganze Bild und alle instantiierten Objekte.
Mehrere Modelle: Jeder OPC UA Server bekommt ein eigenes Modell für die jeweilige Maschine wo dieser drauf läuft. Nur der Client bekommt ein Gesamtmodell und füllt dieses Dann mit den Daten/Objekten aus den einzelnen OPC UA Server Modellen.

Wie wird eine solche Anlage typischerweise modelliert? Gibt ein ein Gesamtmodell, welches jeder OPC UA Teilnehmer implementiert und mit seinen entsprechenden Daten füllt oder gibt es mehrere kleine von einander unabhängige Modelle für die einzelnen OPC UA Teilnehmer und nur der übergeordnete Client sieht das große Ganze? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

BG


----------



## inray (9 Juni 2018)

Hallo!
Spannende Frage und im Prinzip kommt dieses Thema ja auch erst jetzt langsam auf, da die Unterstützung von OPC UA auf Geräten/SPSen selbst erst richtig Fahrt auf nimmt. Für mich wäre die Antwort allerdings klar. Da OPC für Interoperabilität sorgen soll und die Geräte und SPSen von verschiedenen Hersteller sein können, ist ein Austausch eines globalen Modells wohl illusorisch. Der Client hat übergeordnet dann ja alle Möglichkeiten eine globale Struktur aufzubauen. Also 2. 
Übergeordnete Modelle, die von Maschinen implementiert werden (sollen), gibt es meines Wissens nur in entsprechenden definierten Profilen, die von Verbänden definiert werden. Wie aktuelle zum Beispiel der Euromap 77 Standard auf Basis von OPC UA: http://www.euromap.org/en/euromap77
Für uns als OPC Client Hersteller ist daher diese Frage auch eine recht spannende. Bzgl. Euromap haben wir das hier untersucht => Blog

www.inray.de


----------

